# Allotment 2012



## Len Canham

Photo of my allotment 2012


----------



## stephanie

beautiful garden what are the climbing plants with the little red flowers?


----------



## angel1237b

Very nice....are they scarlet runners?


----------



## bill davis

Hello Len nice looking garden. I take it your from England from your use of the word allotment.


----------

